# Could someone tell me how much a newer 2 man Kalash weighs?



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

MakoWish said:


>


Kevin,

Your looking at least 180 to 200 lbs. Depends how (much) glass work was done.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

And how much water it has soaked up


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Someone has one for sale. I called and left him a message, but haven't heard back yet. Just seeing if it's worth while. I have a UFO and love it, but really would like a two man. 

Might even consider another one man instead. Can't beat a light layout boat.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

everlast1 said:


> And how much water it has soaked up


are they known for this?


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

MakoWish said:


> are they known for this?


All wood can absorb water, depends on well the fiberglass work was done.

You do know that Mighty Layout Boys has obtained the rights from Kalash to produce fiberglass (and later kevlar) version of both the 1 and 2 man boat.

We had the displayed the first 1 man out of the mold at our DU Dinner last month. Mark and Elaine from Mighty Layout Boys along with John Kalash were nice enough to attend as well. (We raffled off two MLB boats...) 

If you get a chance check out the 2 man Legend from MLB. You will like it.....


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

SabikiRig said:


> All wood can absorb water, depends on well the fiberglass work was done.
> 
> You do know that Mighty Layout Boys has obtained the rights from Kalash to produce fiberglass (and later kevlar) version of both the 1 and 2 man boat.
> 
> We had the displayed the first 1 man out of the mold at our DU Dinner last month.


I heard the rumor. That's great news. This one is in SCS and is supposed to be two years old. Does that help?


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Any words on the cost of the two man?


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

MakoWish said:


> I heard the rumor. That's great news. This one is in SCS and is supposed to be two years old. Does that help?


Well...... 

Was the boat purchased finished or unfinished from John or was the boat home built?

John's unfinished boats were unpainted with minimal glass work. The seams and hull/deck joint were done to keep people from popping them apart and making patterns.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

SabikiRig said:


> Well......
> 
> Was the boat purchased finished or unfinished from John or was the boat home built?
> 
> John's unfinished boats were unpainted with minimal glass work. The seams and hull/deck joint were done to keep people from popping them apart and making patterns.


Haven't seen it. Just saw the ad. That's interesting about finishing the boats like that. Guess people would do that huh?


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

I would stick with your UFO. His boats weigh a ton..


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

Big Daddy Benelli said:


> I would stick with your UFO. His boats weigh a ton..


 Oh.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

MakoWish said:


> are they known for this?


The older layouts soaked up as any wood boat will, making them heavier. Thats also the reason you dont see many old layouts. If they were not dried out and stored properly they rotted. On the other hand those older boats were more stable than lightweight models. We used a commercial fishing boat to set our rig back then so weight was not an issue. We could wench the layouts on to the deck of the boat. This also allowed us to shoot in much heavier weather. Ah the good old days.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Boats are expensive but I love my Whistler by Lou Tisch (lock stock and barrell) 2 man weighs about 230 pounds all glass and very sea worthy lots of room inside. I have hade mine in 3 to 4 footers with 45 mph winds :yikes:


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

PowerTrip said:


> Boats are expensive but I love my Whistler by Lou Tisch (lock stock and barrell) 2 man weighs about 230 pounds all glass and very sea worthy lots of room inside. I have hade mine in 3 to 4 footers with 45 mph winds :yikes:


45 mph winds??:yikes: Your nuts, Im scared to walk on the edge of the bay with 45 mph winds!:lol:


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> I have hade mine in 3 to 4 footers with 45 mph winds :yikes:


And to think, you lived to tell it.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

sean said:


> 45 mph winds??:yikes: Your nuts, Im scared to walk on the edge of the bay with 45 mph winds!:lol:


Good day for hunting!


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Try that on lake Erie and they will find you in early spring


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Big Daddy Benelli said:


> I would stick with your UFO. His boats weigh a ton..


Setting transportion aside, a little extra weight is not really a bad thing.

Get too light of a boat and they do not ride right and slap and bob in the water. This can be corrected with ballast (lead or sand bags) but, who wants to deal with moving around the weight.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

PowerTrip said:


> Boats are expensive but I love my Whistler by Lou Tisch (lock stock and barrell) 2 man weighs about 230 pounds all glass and very sea worthy lots of room inside. I have hade mine in 3 to 4 footers with 45 mph winds :yikes:



AAAHHHH,,,YEA....Just like going fast on a boat...50 mph feels like 90....I as well as others obviously have a hard time beleiving this Mr. Trip...don't suppose it was a good 25 that FELT like 45. I often go to the LSC light webpage to actually see what the winds were clocked at during a hunt where I would swear we saw 30+ winds....its usually 15-25...with a gust to 30......my .02....andy


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

No, im pretty sure they were 45mph and the wind was off shore. Still was pretty ruff and I dont think that I would do it again. And as for the 90 mph on the lake quote, I have been on the water in a 45 mph wind more than once and have also fished in 10-14 foot waves on the Great lakes. I have run a charter boat on the great lakes for many years so I I think I know what they feel like! Mr. Ahertzzzzz I believe Big Daddy Benelli was even with me


----------



## MightyLayoutBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

Dear Makowish, 

First off, they are fantastic boats. I owned a two man of John's original style (he only made 8 of these) which were larger than the 2 year old model pictured. 

Glassed over several times with many repairs, it was all that 4 of us could do to lift it. Setting it into the back of my old Ford F-100 (remember those?) pickup truck took 5 people. Looking back, that boat had to go over 300# during the season, counting the water it soaked up.

The fiberglass over wood Kalash boats tend to be heavy, but even today, they are the boats that all other layout boats are judged by. 

A special thanks to SabikiRig for his accurate comments.

God Bless All,

Mark Rongers


----------



## KING CAN (Mar 22, 2004)

MLB, How do tell if you have 1 of the origanal 8 boats John made.The reason I ask , about 20 yrs ago a friend of the family gave us what he said was a 2 man Kalash. I just wondered if you could tell or not. From your discription it fits it to a tee. Like you said HEAVY!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

PowerTrip said:


> No, im pretty sure they were 45mph and the wind was off shore. Still was pretty ruff and I dont think that I would do it again. And as for the 90 mph on the lake quote, I have been on the water in a 45 mph wind more than once and have also fished in 10-14 foot waves on the Great lakes. I have run a charter boat on the great lakes for many years so I I think I know what they feel like! Mr. Ahertzzzzz I believe Big Daddy Benelli was even with me


My apologies...seems like you have been on the water longer than I.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

KING CAN said:


> MLB, How do tell if you have 1 of the origanal 8 boats John made.The reason I ask , about 20 yrs ago a friend of the family gave us what he said was a 2 man Kalash. I just wondered if you could tell or not. From your discription it fits it to a tee. Like you said HEAVY!


King Can,

Measure the dimensions of the cockpit and length and beam of the boat. I do not know them exact dimensions of the original off the top of my head, MLB should be able to tell from the overalls....


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

PowerTrip said:


> No, im pretty sure they were 45mph and the wind was off shore. Still was pretty ruff and I dont think that I would do it again. And as for the 90 mph on the lake quote, I have been on the water in a 45 mph wind more than once and have also fished in 10-14 foot waves on the Great lakes. I have run a charter boat on the great lakes for many years so I I think I know what they feel like! Mr. Ahertzzzzz I believe Big Daddy Benelli was even with me


PowerTrip,

How were those 10-14's measured? Were they on the Hawaiian Scale or Trough to crest?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I've seen some guys hunt in some pretty nasty stuff...solid 2-4's off Luna Pier one day...and it took the one group 4 tries to get a guy out of the layout and into the tender...

Not for me. Call me what you want...but those ducks don't taste all that great anyways...

I will say this though...Lake Erie waterfowlers have a reputation around this country of ours...

BFG


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

...was fishing with Power Trip, during some 10's in the BWC salmon tourny a few years back. 

BMT or Trippen Dispies can vouch for this as well...as they were as dumb as we... all about winning. (or catching Lake Trout these days)

25-30kts out of the NE on Lake Huron. Solid 10's and building...

actual Peak to Trough..not hawaiian chart.

When you are in the trough and the waves are a good 7-8' taller than the transom gunnel top, and you have check riggers / dipsies on your knees... those are 10's.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

This was an image of a wave up near the wreck in Alpena in 2003. If I saw waves like this in a layout- I would begin to say my prayers- how did that go again??????










Scott, in the 2006 Blue Water- on Sunday there where all of 10 footers. I can remember only running 1 dipsy- 2 riggers- and 2 lead at the end because the wind was pushing us so hard. We had both trolling bags out, trim tabs all the way down and still could not get below 3.5 mph on the gps. One of the hardest days of fishing in my life. I can't tell you what the wind speed was, but I CAN tell you that by the end of the day my body was empty of energy........

Jeff- BMT


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

BITE_ME_TOO said:


> This was an image of a wave up near the wreck in Alpena in 2003. If I saw waves like this in a layout- I would begin to say my prayers- how did that go again??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff,

What kind of boat was the picture taken from?


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

that is Trippin's old/old boat- a Grady White 235 Gulfstream.

Poke your head outside right now- what do you think that wind speed is?

Here is the latest data from NOAA:

MM DD TIME WD knt knt/gust
10	18	2:00 pm S	23	26
10	18	1:00 pm S	25	28
10	18	12:00 pm S	24	27
10	18	11:00 am	SSE	21	25

These winds will create a SERIOUS "LSC Chop" and quite conducive to duck hunting- just not in a layout boat......


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

...when you hear one like that coming from behind in the layout.....

guessing just shrugging your neck into the Columbia collar, to keep the splash out...wont help too much:lol:

good thing for the high setting on the comb-ing


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

Contender said:


> ...when you hear one like that coming from behind in the layout.....
> 
> guessing just shrugging your neck into the Columbia collar, to keep the splash out...wont help too much:lol:
> 
> good thing for the high setting on the comb-ing


Those big rollers are not so bad,you just bob like a cork. It is the small breaking chop that gets you wet.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Our crew started out with a Busick two man and a two man Kalash. Then we went to two one mans so we could hide them better. One is a Mighty Layout Boys one man and the one I have was made a few years back in Toledo. Don't know the name of who made it. But a friend of mine has the mold now. The one man boats I have hunted out of are a Taylor, Kalash, Mighty Layout Boys, Banks and mine. Love both the MLB and mine out of all of them. As far as a two man boat I like Lou's boat from Lock Stock and Barrel lots of room.The two man Kalash was just to hard on your feet, but rode real nice.


----------



## KING CAN (Mar 22, 2004)

SabikiRig said:


> King Can,
> 
> Measure the dimensions of the cockpit and length and beam of the boat. I do not know them exact dimensions of the original off the top of my head, MLB should be able to tell from the overalls....


Sabiki..... I measured the boat last night. Cockpit is 4'+4'6" The overall dimensions are 13'6" long and 7'6" beam. 

What ya think ?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sabi-ki-rig,
Lets put it this way 8 years ago I was crossing saginaw bay in september, way out running the boat down to St.clair. I took one quartered away( 30 foot fly Bridge 11 beam) blew my microwave out the window(gone) and almost put my boat on the bottom. Guarantee they were all of 10-15 foot waves couldnt see anything but water infront and behind the boat, Lake MI gets the rollers I have seen Huron with 10 footers with 3 foot chop on top. By far sag bay and Thunder Bay are the worst 2 spots I have ever seen on the Great lakes. Oh yhea last year in the classic I was on a 38 TIARA open and we got hammered for sure 10's


----------



## MightyLayoutBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

Dear King Can,

Based especially on our measurement at the boat's beam, you definitely have one of John's first model 2 man boats. Exactly like mine.

A great boat, but indeed heavy.

God Bless!

Mark Rongers


----------



## KING CAN (Mar 22, 2004)

MLB thanks for checking for me. Yea its a great boat. I love the way it sits in the water.


----------



## rpeckens (Oct 14, 2003)

MLB, What is the 2 man Legend that SabikiRig spoke about in an early post. I will be looking for a two man in the future. We are starting out slow with a one man MLB.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

rpeckens said:


> MLB, What is the 2 man Legend that SabikiRig spoke about in an early post. I will be looking for a two man in the future. We are starting out slow with a one man MLB.


It is the 2 Man Fiberglass version of the Kalash layout that MLB has worked out with John Kalash to produce.

Respectively MLB has named it the Legend II. The Legend I is the 1 man..

Currently, I believe both the Legend I and Legend II are going or will be going through USCG testing/certification. Once the testing is complete and both boats will be available.

Here is a photo of the first 1 man that MLB popped out of the mold. Pay close attention to the small keel on the bottom of the coffin. Not only does it provide protection but it will also allow the boat to track true when towed.


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I am now the proud owner of a MLB Supermag. Thanks to sneaky arrangements made by Mark and my wife.  Happy Early Birthday To Me.

Thanks Again Mark!!!!!!


----------

